# Best alternative to Weed b gone



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

What is an all around replacement or alternative to weed b gon?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

That is a little tough to field without knowing more about the context of your question.
If you are looking for a mix of similar herbicides, you can find alternatives at the big box stores. Bio-Advanced makes a product with 2,4-d and dicamba. Trimec classic (which I don't think you will find at the big box) also contains 2,4-d and dicamba. I don't think either of these is exactly like weed b gone, but there is some overlap in the active ingredients.

If you are looking for an alternative because weed b gone is not working on a particular weed, then you may need an alternative herbicide.


----------

